# state sponsorship application for 176 visa



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi. Can anyone tell me at what point i apply for state sponsorship, in the whole visa application? is it prior to submitting the actual visa as im sure i read on the queensland government website that when you apply they want a copy of your visa application. Do they want you to complete the visa form, forward it to them, they then return it to you with a letter confirming sponsorship???

essentially, as a nurse, i need to sit IELTS, apply to ANMC, then apply to state for nursing registration, apply for sponsorship and then complete visa and send all stuff in. Is it possible for me to do this on my own or is too big a task and would i be better off paying an agent.(bear in mid i dont have a spare 2k).

thanks 
steven


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

it depends when u apply for the state sponsorship (ss). if you are short of points, you apply before you file the visa. for the visa min point requirement is 120 whereas for ss you need 100 points. those who cant meet 120 point mark get ss n then apply for the visa. since waiting period for the visa is long, those like me who have enough points apply for the visa first and apply for the ss at the same time. when we get the ss the application is converted from 175 to 176.

no you do not have to give them the visa form, instead every state has a form for state sponsorship, they do ask for all your documents, educational, work proof, CV, ielts proof, assessment proof, commitment statement etc. the list is at every state's respective site.

We applied for our visa in sept 2008 and got ss in sept 2009. still waiting as we are not in CSL or MODL or the new SOL


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey thanks for that. If I applied for a 175, I would gain 110 points. Should I apply for a 175, knowing this, as it apparently sits in a pool. Then, when I get ss, send that in to them and ask that my application get converted to a 176? If this is the case and a 175 wasn't awarded, do they still take your visa application money off you?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not worth it i guess.. try ss first.. i'm sure you will get it but what if u dont.. u would not want to waste the visa fee..


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

I was pretty much the same as you: scored 110 points.

I decided to apply to Victoria for SS via their website - it costs nothing and I received a successfull outcome within a few weeks. Unfortunately for me when we were ready to apply direct to DIAC we noted that the doors had been closed until 01 July 2010.

Our next step is to apply formally to DIAC via the online application process (on 01 July 2010). My understanding is that we get a reference number from DIAC, which we then provide to the state government of Victoria who then fill in a form to confirm my sponosrship. At this stage I then complete the necessary forms and checks and then simply wait for the processing time to take it's course.

I understand that 176 sub-class visas being sponsored by a state move up to second in the priority list; although, I admit to saying I haven't confirmed this.

My advice is to apply for the 176 rather than the 175 as there is no telling how long you would sit in the pool.

Good luck


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

DeMontfort said:


> I was pretty much the same as you: scored 110 points.
> 
> I decided to apply to Victoria for SS via their website - it costs nothing and I received a successfull outcome within a few weeks. Unfortunately for me when we were ready to apply direct to DIAC we noted that the doors had been closed until 01 July 2010.
> 
> ...


hey thanks thats warming to know that someones in the same boat but seems to be getting through the process. what part of glasgow are you in? im Paisley. i originate from england but have lived here for 14 years. my wife is scottish and therfore so are my 2 kiddies. small world eh!
can i ask you two things.???
1. did you complete the whole process yourself or use an agent? if self, how easy/difficult was it?
2. Did victoria state say that you needed sufficient funds to qualify for their sponsorship?

cheers
steven


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

wattsbug said:


> hey thanks thats warming to know that someones in the same boat but seems to be getting through the process. what part of glasgow are you in? im Paisley. i originate from england but have lived here for 14 years. my wife is scottish and therfore so are my 2 kiddies. small world eh!
> can i ask you two things.???
> 1. did you complete the whole process yourself or use an agent? if self, how easy/difficult was it?
> 2. Did victoria state say that you needed sufficient funds to qualify for their sponsorship?
> ...


Hey Steven

We're in the east end of Glasgow (goes a long way to explaining the urge to leave these shores..... 

We only have notification from Victoria that our SS has been a success; however, DIAC are the ones who finally decide whether or not we get the visa. As I said, we'll be applying to DIAC on 01 July 2010 so I'll try to keep you in the loop.

We intend on applying to DIAC on our own - hearing too many horror stories from friends who've used agents; although, I would imagine they're not all bad.

Victoria simply asked us to inform them how much money we would be able to take with us - this could be in savings and equity. They didn't specify the amount that would be acceptable to them.

Strangely enough I'm currently in talks with a firm regarding a sponsorship opportunity in Brisbane - I'm a mechanical design engineer - so either way we'll get there for sure. Our preference is definitely to get there on our own on a PR visa as it has less restrictions than a Temp visa but I'm sure if we get the company sponsorship then we can also apply for our own PR visa.

Keep me in the loop with your progress.

Good luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi demontfort

you can send the proof of ss to DIAC with the application. what you are saying stands for those who have applied for 175 already adn then wish to convert from 175 to 176.
this is my understanding. let someone else confirm but i'm sure all you got to do is provide the proof of ss. incase you want to do it the other way as you, you can but make sure you give them the document they send when they approve the ss (in our case it was a pdf from ACT but we converted from 175 to 176)


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

DeMontfort said:


> I was pretty much the same as you: scored 110 points.
> 
> I decided to apply to Victoria for SS via their website - it costs nothing and I received a successfull outcome within a few weeks. Unfortunately for me when we were ready to apply direct to DIAC we noted that the doors had been closed until 01 July 2010.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Would you pls tell me about procedure to apply for SS victoria.

1. What’s paper you send them and did you send them scan copy?

2. did you send them hard copy thru currier service


pls let me know

thx in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi era, for state sponsorship its soft copies fro everything, in my knowledge vic isnt taking in any applicaitons right now. u can try mailing them ur cv and wait for them to revvert back if u can apply at all..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi era, for state sponsorship its soft copies fro everything, in my knowledge vic isnt taking in any applicaitons right now. u can try mailing them ur cv and wait for them to revvert back if u can apply at all..



Thx anj. may be they will open it after 1st july. Then I wiil send my application.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
After filling176 online application, next we get is the Payment screen. 

Anybody any idea (anybody applied DIAC 176 online application), after submittng payment , do we get TRN (Transactin Reference Number) immediately on the online screen??? or it takes time or do we get an email regarding TRN number seperately. If so then how much time it takes???
Thhis is because I need to sent the TRN number of application to VIC State sponsorship email ID as soon as possible before 20July2010.

I hope fees for 176 Application after 1July2010 onwards is AUD 2575.


----------



## nbc123 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Another 176 visa question!!*



wattsbug said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me at what point i apply for state sponsorship, in the whole visa application? is it prior to submitting the actual visa as im sure i read on the queensland government website that when you apply they want a copy of your visa application. Do they want you to complete the visa form, forward it to them, they then return it to you with a letter confirming sponsorship???
> 
> essentially, as a nurse, i need to sit IELTS, apply to ANMC, then apply to state for nursing registration, apply for sponsorship and then complete visa and send all stuff in. Is it possible for me to do this on my own or is too big a task and would i be better off paying an agent.(bear in mid i dont have a spare 2k).
> 
> ...


Hi just read this thread and wondered if any one can helpme too!!

I need to get my application in before sept 2010 as out of my current trade now for the last 11 months!!

I have a verbal job offer in QLD.(hope to get this written) they were initially trying to offer me 457 but now had to retract offer due to parent company!

I do not score the 120 points for a 175 visa, as more than 35 years old! so looks like 176 visa

i have 60 points for trade,british so 15 points for that, o points for 3 out of 4 yeas and 20 for age so = 105 points!

my question is do i need to get the State sponsor before lodging the 176 visa,

or should i lodge the 175 and change to 176 when recieve the State sponsor??

bearing in mind i´m running, out of time!

thanks and a:confused2:wait ideas!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can not change from one visa category to another, not anymore, you could do it till sometime back but now it is clearly stated on their website, if you want to change from 175 to 176, you got to withdraw your previous application and file a fresh application


----------



## nbc123 (Aug 18, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> you can not change from one visa category to another, not anymore, you could do it till sometime back but now it is clearly stated on their website, if you want to change from 175 to 176, you got to withdraw your previous application and file a fresh application




thanks Anj.... so my only option is then a 176 but this is not possible to lodge till i have the State Sponsor i believe?
Also been in contact with QLD whom advised no SS are being processed still at present including off-list. they advised that all other states are the same at present!

So unless I can lodge the 176 then some how State Sponsor afterewards It´s not looking good at present, as runnning out of time for the 12 out of 24 months recent work, unless i get a new job in this skill assessed trade like ASAP! 

thanks any way (just hope I can get a 457 visa offer now then!)

any other ideas all welcome
Thanks


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Anj,

First I would like to thank you and other senior members for the valuable advise.

I got the VIC S.S and now I have to apply for PR. I want to apply online and there are two different forms available and I dont know which one to choose.

1. Application for a General Skilled Migration visa
2. Sponsoring a General Skilled Migration visa applicant

Could you please let me know which form should i fill, i got the nomination from VIC state. 
Also, in the first form there is a field for choosing State or Territory government agency and several options available and the closest option is 'VIC - Dept for Innovation, Industry and Regional Development' however, as per the email from VIC 
S.S it says 'Dept of Business and Innovation' in their signature.

So could you please let me know which form and which State or Territory govt agency to choose?

Thanks again.
SKJ





anj1976 said:


> you can not change from one visa category to another, not anymore, you could do it till sometime back but now it is clearly stated on their website, if you want to change from 175 to 176, you got to withdraw your previous application and file a fresh application


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Dear Anj,
> 
> First I would like to thank you and other senior members for the valuable advise.
> 
> ...


You have to complete the general skilled migration visa application. The other one that you mention is for those sponsoring you. hence why it is called 'sponsoring an applicant'. also i would just click the closest which describes VIC dept sponsoring you. When i applied i was the in the same boat and i just ticked what i thought best. there was never any come back. VIC will obviously be in touch with immi, once you request the form 1100 to be sent by them. You have to do this once you get your TRN num from immi.

Hope the last bit didnt confuse.

good luck


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

*Query*

When one applies SS online -

- The statement of commitment is part of application which is filled online? OR
- It needs to be sent separately?

Expats please let us know, who had undergone this process......


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Dear Anj,
> 
> First I would like to thank you and other senior members for the valuable advise.
> 
> ...


hey SKJ.. 

if you dont mind answering, can i ask how much time did VIC take to process your application and wat was your occupation code?

Happ!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Varun

The commitment statement is sent along with other documents to the sponsoring state, we made one as a word document and attached it with other files. Search teh forum for commitment statement, you will find lots of info on the same. we made the font smaller(i think 10 point size) to fit the document as we were to send a 2 page document.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Vic SS good news*

Seems like VIC SS has also paced up their process.. I got the VIC SS in 16 days only 

I was earlier thinking of going through 175 assuming VIC would take at-least 3 months to process the application. But now when I have already got it.... I guess i should hit the 176 button. 

PS: I applied against ICT Business Analyst..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

happ said:


> Seems like VIC SS has also paced up their process.. I got the VIC SS in 16 days only
> 
> I was earlier thinking of going through 175 assuming VIC would take at-least 3 months to process the application. But now when I have already got it.... I guess i should hit the 176 button.
> 
> PS: I applied against ICT Business Analyst..


Awesome news Harpreet......Way to go......:clap2:

Seems like soon you will lane: there.....

At my end, going through anxious times......:ranger:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

happ said:


> Seems like VIC SS has also paced up their process.. I got the VIC SS in 16 days only
> 
> I was earlier thinking of going through 175 assuming VIC would take at-least 3 months to process the application. But now when I have already got it.... I guess i should hit the 176 button.
> 
> PS: I applied against ICT Business Analyst..


Cool, Congrats. You should get the 176 processed in max 1.5 months time.

So file it ASAP.

Cheers.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Wattsbug. could you please reply to few more queries:
When are we required to pay the Immigration fees? is it at the time of applying online? or before that?
After applying online, when will we get the TRN or Reference number (which we have to send to VIC)?
and can we make the payment through Debit/credit card?

Thanks,
Skj


wattsbug said:


> You have to complete the general skilled migration visa application. The other one that you mention is for those sponsoring you. hence why it is called 'sponsoring an applicant'. also i would just click the closest which describes VIC dept sponsoring you. When i applied i was the in the same boat and i just ticked what i thought best. there was never any come back. VIC will obviously be in touch with immi, once you request the form 1100 to be sent by them. You have to do this once you get your TRN num from immi.
> 
> Hope the last bit didnt confuse.
> 
> good luck


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Happ,

They took around 30 days to process my application and I applied for 262111.

Skj


happ said:


> hey SKJ..
> 
> if you dont mind answering, can i ask how much time did VIC take to process your application and wat was your occupation code?
> 
> Happ!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Hi Happ,
> 
> They took around 30 days to process my application and I applied for 262111.
> 
> Skj


Cool.. thanks for sharing.. they did pace up stuff these days..

Have you already applied for 176?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Not yet, I want to know when do we have to pay the Visa fees?

Is it at the time of applying online or before that? and also wanted to know how much time it will take to get TRN number which has to be sent to Vic.

Pls let me know if you have this info.

did you applied already?



happ said:


> Cool.. thanks for sharing.. they did pace up stuff these days..
> 
> Have you already applied for 176?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Not yet, I want to know when do we have to pay the Visa fees?
> 
> Is it at the time of applying online or before that? and also wanted to know how much time it will take to get TRN number which has to be sent to Vic.
> 
> ...


I haven't yet applied. Although, i have filled in the application and saved it there. The fees is to be paid, whenever you finish your application online. I guess the only mode for online applications is through credit card.

again not sure, but you should get the TRN number in the confirmation email from them. Which should be pretty quick, because you would need the TRN number to upload the documents for them.

Lemme know about your progress and what you find while applying!!

All the best!
Happ!!


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Wattsbug, could you please reply to my query?

Thanks,
Skj



skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply Wattsbug. could you please reply to few more queries:
> When are we required to pay the Immigration fees? is it at the time of applying online? or before that?
> After applying online, when will we get the TRN or Reference number (which we have to send to VIC)?
> and can we make the payment through Debit/credit card?
> ...


----------



## wattsbug (Jun 25, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply Wattsbug. could you please reply to few more queries:
> When are we required to pay the Immigration fees? is it at the time of applying online? or before that?
> After applying online, when will we get the TRN or Reference number (which we have to send to VIC)?
> and can we make the payment through Debit/credit card?
> ...


hiya. you pay the fees on application and once you submit application and pay you will receive your trn number. TRN number goes to VIC. yes you pay by debit/credit card. i take it you are applying online/electronically?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
Yes I am planning to apply online. Do we immediately get TRN number after applying and paying the fees while applying online for PR ?

If you dont mind me asking, can i know have you already applied for PR?



wattsbug said:


> hiya. you pay the fees on application and once you submit application and pay you will receive your trn number. TRN number goes to VIC. yes you pay by debit/credit card. i take it you are applying online/electronically?


----------

